# Gates of Varl



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone who knows anything about the Gates of Varl... Please answer the question:...

What's inside it? (Rumours)

Where is it located in the Galaxy?

Who's guarding it?...

Who wants to get inside it and what's there reason?...

And what race/s believes that it exist?...

What do you think is inside it? (Answers must be based on your imagination... Something that GW hasn't thought of, yet)

Thank you!

Cheers!...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Gates of Varl I believe were first mentioned in the Second Edition _Codex: Imperialis_, which is also the first mention of the C'tan:

The Imperium guards the gates of Varl from "the quiescent perils of the Ctan". And aside from that there are little hints throughout the Eldar and Necron Codices I believe. So all in all, most evidence points to the region of space (near the Galactic Core I believe) having something to do with the C'tan. 

Personally I am of the opinion that C'tan in their natural form (that went undiscovered by the Necrontyr) reside there, suckling on Stars and simply ignoring the physical masses of planets and mortal races that wouldn't register on the C'tan's monstrous hunger. Or failing that, just an area of space with a high density of Necron Tomb Worlds is possible I guess.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

An imprisoned C`tan?

Near the galactic core, I believe.

No idea. Legions of Necrons? Harlequins perhaps?

If Eldar are guarding it, I imagine a few necron fleets might want to free their master...

Eldar and Necrons for sure. Probably the Inquisition. DE? Possibly a few Chaos factions or individuals... (Abaddon most likely)

imo, I would have to say it is the area where the greatest concentration of necrons went into hibernation.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well it is probably some granite/obsidian/obscurium gateway adorned with Necron sigils. After all, a single Adeptus Mechanicus adept tried to get through. It's probably guarded by Techpriests and Skitarii. It's probably on Mars. I think it's the way into the Void Dragon's tomb (After all, his tomb _is_ on Mars somewhere). That much was revealed by the daemon Hrangor. I think that going through it will feed the Void Dragon the final amount of energy it need sto wake up. It's guarded by the AM because of course they think it houses their god/the Machine Spirit.

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting theory with at least 1 flaw- we already know where the Void Dragon resides on Mars and you don't have to go through the Gates of Varl to get there, it dwells in the Noctis Labyrinth.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The gates of Varl is more likely the way to the Outsider`s prison. The other three are pretty much accounted for.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Since it's near the galactic core, if you look at the galactic core on any image of the galaxy you'll immediately notice what seems to be the brightest part. This, I believe (though I'm probably wrong), would be a large collection of suns, all swirling around a supermassive black hole.

Now, C'Tan were known for living off of star-stuff before finding actual life (which is of course much tastier), so maybe, somehow, for some unknown reason, this is the only safe or just only way to access that galactic core, where all of that energy is. If the C'Tan could get in there, they would undoubtedly regain their strength.

Unlikely? Yes.
Fit's with the fluff? Sort of.
Makes sense? Definitely.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Now, C'Tan were known for living off of star-stuff before finding actual life (which is of course much tastier), so maybe, somehow, for some unknown reason, this is the only safe or just only way to access that galactic core, where all of that energy is. If the C'Tan could get in there, they would undoubtedly regain their strength.


There were so many commas and stops that I had difficulty in understanding what you were trying to say:shok:... 

Well anyway, tnx...


----------

